# Is Charlie pier NAS open this weekend????



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

Wondering if the pier will be open Fri,Sat and Sunday. 

Thanks Chuck


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Chuckkkk, hows it been going man? Ill ask my dad if he got the email this week about it being opened. Usually he gets an email saying so.


----------

